# Looking for a diver badge



## eliminator (21 Aug 2007)

I'm trying to find the half sized and lapel sized metal "ship's diver badge". (same badge as my avatar)

Cant seem to find them. Any help would be nice.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2007)

woulda thought the fleet diving school would have them. no?

Otherwise, you might try William Scully. www.williamscully.ca


----------



## eliminator (21 Aug 2007)

FDU didnt have them last time I checked. They mostly have clearance diver insignia. I just sent an email off to WS and Lamond. They're 2 of the companies that make the metal wings and dolphins for the CF. 

thanx


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 Aug 2007)

Try clothing stores they usualy have the stuff for a price.


----------



## eliminator (21 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Try clothing stores they usualy have the stuff for a price.



trust me, I've been looking for these for the last three years. Kingston, Trenton, Saint Jean, Greenwood, Comox, Shearwater, and Victoria dont have them.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 Aug 2007)

from reading your post the "half sized" and lapel type dolphins I can only assume you mean mess kit try http://www.joedrouin.com/navy_marine.htm he custom makes some of this type of thing


----------



## eliminator (21 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> from reading your post the "half sized" and lapel type dolphins I can only assume you mean mess kit try http://www.joedrouin.com/navy_marine.htm he custom makes some of this type of thing



I already tried. They said they used to have them, but havent had them in a while and wont be getting anymore.

thanx for the info though, i appreciate it


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 Aug 2007)

sorry boss I'm out of reccomendations, maybe ebay


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

If all else fails, does the badge looks similar to the RNs?
If it does, their fleet school might have a lead


----------

